# The 5 Most Dangerous Dogs in the World



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The 5 Most Dangerous Dogs


Please be sure to pass this link along to EVERYONE you know that owns a dog!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...loved it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So very true! Thanks, it'll be great to pass along!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I posted this in another thread. The best article!


----------



## Tessa99999 (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cute and VERY true! My Addie is only #2, minus the stupid owner who refuses to know the truth.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

That really needs to go viral, on tv and ads everywhere.


----------

